# hi all!



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 21, 2005)

Been back in the U.S. for about a year and lovin' it! prior to this I lived in Japan for 4 years. I found this wesite and I think it's great! love those FOTD. This website is the best ever!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome hon!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!! I hope you enjoy your time here!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra, Cheers!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------

